# We need to know when to order our donor!



## Lenor (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello, 

I am reaching out for a little help here - hope someone is there... 

I'm in a same-sex-relationship, I'm 33 with no fertility issues (that I am aware of) and my long-term partner and I are trying for a baby soon, using an anon donor who we have selected together. 

I've had some treatment at a clinic, such as blood tests and investigations but have decided to try to not conceive there as I found the internals too painful, and started to pass out :/ So we decided to do this from home, which they agreed would be better.

The thing is, it's our first time, and I'm feeling quite overwhelmed with all the tracking. Im having some difficulty tracking my ovulation. I know that I do ovulate (blood tests have been fine) and my periods are like clockwork, apart from this months, which was 2-3 days earlier. 

What I do know: 
Looking at Septembers month, my period arrived on the 26h as usual, and on the 12th of October I got a very light positive for ovulation on the test kit. I presume this means that between the 13th-14th would have been my best chance of falling pregnant? That month was a "test" month and I wasn't able to fall pregnant the next month (as we'd planned) because I hurt my back very badly.  

So now that's better, and we are in nearly in December (when we intend to try) I have been trying to track my BBT since day 1 of my period, which was Nov 23rd (last Sat). What concerns me, is that we need to order the donor sperm in advance, and in a tank that'll keep it fresh for 7 days. But when shall we order it for? I just watched a video that said some Women ovulate on day 10 of their period, which for me would be in 2 days time - and some people say that Women ovulate around the same time each month which would then mean around the 10th-11th of December. 

This would be much easier for me if I got CM, but I don't really produce that much regularly. The only thing I noticed was on the 9th November and it was wet, but non-thick? I've been told that this doesn't mean I don't ovulate, but I guess it makes it much harder to estimate when the right time is?

I'd VERY much appreciate any help or support on this.............. 

Lenor xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hello Lenor  


Firstly I don't think cm is an indicator of whether or not you are ovulating. Like you, I have always found it a very difficult sign to interpret but I know I am ovulating because of other symptoms that I get like ov pain. 


How long will the sperm take to get to you once you order it? If you are doing home ovulation tests, you will get a positive result 1-2 days before you actually release the egg. Would it be possible to order the sperm as soon as you get the positive result and have it in time to do the insemination within the next 36-48 hours? 


If your periods are regular, your ovulation should be regular too. You always ovulate 14 days before the start of your next period, so if your cycles are 28 days, this will mean around day 14. If you are worried you might ovulate earlier, you could perhaps order the sperm for say day 10 or 11, and be reasonably confident that you will ovulate within the next 7 days timeframe.


I hope this helps - it must be so hard to know what to do for the best! Good luck


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Lenor

Sorry this isn't about when to order your sperm, but just wanted to let you know a couple of things I recently found out in a preparing for parenthood workshop that the donor conception network did which DH & I went to.... We're looking at egg donation so not relevant for us but there were 6 couples considering sperm donation, so we had a lot about sperm donation  and these two bits of info shocked me 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know we were told that sperm is often mixed with something to help it freeze & this is "washed out" by the clinic you're having treatment with, but if you're doing "DIY" then obviously there's no one to do that for you and it can be a real irritant & could affect success rates. 

Also if you don't have treatment at a clinic (as they do all the paperwork/legal stuff), your children won't have the same right to access their donors details in the future. You may not be worried about this, but might be something to bear in mind if you're thinking it will be ok because we are in the UK. 

Just a couple if thoughts ...

Lots of luck though creating your family
Canuck xx


----------

